# Skeletons Found In Castle



## Dalia

*Photo credit: Lund University

*
In the summer of 2016, construction workers discovered a skeleton hidden in Leine castle. There was no record of a burial, so archaeologists were called to the scene. Experts from Lund University agree that the skeleton is a few centuries old, but its identity is still a mystery. A missing persons case from over 300 years ago could be the missing piece of the puzzle.

Count Philip Christoph Konigsmarck disappeared from the castle 322 years ago. According to love letters that were found, the count was having an affair with Princess Sophia Dorothea.

Unfortunately for the lovers, the princess was already married to Prince Georg Ludwig. According to the letters, the couple planned to elope during the summer of 1694. Before they could run away together, however, the count vanished without a trace. Scientists hope to solve the mystery by comparing DNA from the skeleton to the count’s living relatives.
WATCH: Could a 300-year old murder mystery finally be solved? | Lund University


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sophia's husband became George I of England.

He kept Sophia under house arrest for the rest of here life.

She lived and died in her prison castle.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Where in a castle would you hide a skeleton? In the closet?


----------



## Dalia

IsaacNewton said:


> Where in a castle would you hide a skeleton? In the closet?


Very Well say ,IsaacNewton 
A other one...
Halton Castle
England






Photo credit: Norton Priory Museum & Gardens 
Halton Castle of Cheshire, England, is one of few Norman castles left in the country. It was built in the 11th century as a defensive post, taking advantage of a hilltop location. The castle was occupied until the English Civil War, when it was besieged twice. In the 17th century, a courthouse was built in the ruins of the castle, which still stands today.

In the summer of 2015, volunteer excavators were shocked to find two skeletons at Halton Castle. The castle’s history is well-documented, but there was no mention of any burials on the grounds. The skeletons are believed to be the remains of a man and woman who lived 400 years ago. While archaeologists have determined that the man’s legs were broken while he was alive, the identities of the skeletons remains a mystery.
400 years ago


----------



## Divine Wind

IsaacNewton said:


> Where in a castle would you hide a skeleton? In the closet?


If he was banging my wife, it'd be under the shitter.


----------



## Gracie

They used to hide the body in the walls, behind bricks. Just build another turret or tower or down in the dungeon build another cell...slap the body in there, brick it up. Done.


----------



## malnila

*The Princes in the Tower*
_By Ben Johnson_  |  _Comments_






In 1933 the skeletons of two young boys, one aged about 10 and the other 13, were disinterred from Westminster Abbey and examined by L.E. Tannery and W. Wright.

These bones had been re-buried in an urn in 1674 and placed in the Henry VIIth Chapel in the Abbey. The skeletons aroused much interest and debate as they were believed by many historians to be the bones of the two princes who were reputably murdered in the Tower of London in the 15th century.

The princes were Edward V and his brother Richard Duke of York, the sons of Edward IV and his Queen, Elizabeth Woodville. Their uncle, Richard of Gloucester, later Richard III, came after them in the succession.






In his 'history', Sir Thomas More was quite sure that these young boys were murdered by their uncle Richard of Gloucester and Shakespeare also portrayed Richard III as the evil murderous uncle.

More here:

Princes in the Tower, Richard Duke of York and Edward V

This story is the one that compels me the most. Especially since it seemed to be a legend for so long.


----------



## pismoe

Gracie said:


> They used to hide the body in the walls, behind bricks. Just build another turret or tower or down in the dungeon build another cell...slap the body in there, brick it up. Done.


-----------------------------  yeah Gracie , i think that thats some good info in your post .  And no need to slap the dead body behind the wall , just give him a smile and then break his legs before you Seal the wall .     ---------------   aw man , humans huh ??


----------



## pismoe

and just for knowing , IMMUREMENT is pretty widely practiced in all kinds of different places around the world .  Probably mostly in the past .  Immurement is a punishment where a living person is just walled up and left to die .   There are variations as sometimes a small amount of food is dropped in probably to prolong death .


----------

